# Cherry red shrimp, colour and bloodworms



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Bloodworms are fine to feed once a every week or every other week, they are high in animal protein, so they would make them grow too fast if you fed regularly.

Best way to bring out the red in cherry shrimp is to make sure they are living on a dark colored substrate.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't want to be the negative guy, but maybe some of your shrimps just aren't colorful to begin with. Most of mine are translucent with some light red spots.

Have you tried feeding them blanched veggies? Mine loves spinach and cucumber.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

paddles said:


> Hi, I bought some Cherry red shrimp, but they arn't very red? I thought they would colour up once they were settled, but they haven't? any suggestions? and also, I've been feeding them algae tablets, and a little fish food every second day (so algae tablet one day, fish food the next and so on) I was wondering if they would like/eat bloodworm?


They won't color up for 1 to 2 weeks after you receive them in shipping. If you got them from a pet store were they very red to begin with?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

what does the tank look like and what are they in with? If in a light tank (light substrate, etc) they are going to stay lighter in color, especially if in with fish.

With a dark substrate they color up much quicker.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

What I did to make my RCS more red was:

- Changed to black coloured substrate (like the others said having dark substrate plays a BIG part and it's true)

- Fed them food that contained "astaxanthin" 

- Reduced stress levels by removing predators or offering a hiding place (a cave of some sort) or having clean water 

Basically happy shrimp = happy colouration

and if all these don't work then it's just bad genetics and there ain't nothing you can do about that lol

Best of luck


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Shrimpzhu the top hat is classy!


----------

